# Salting



## KTLawnCo (Dec 18, 2010)

Approx. how much salt do you think this lot would take. I am debating a per app bid or base it on weight.


----------



## Khowie644 (Aug 4, 2011)

Round here you might get $120-150
stay away from by weight, customers don't want to see the bill change storm to storm, a lot easier to just salt it twice and charge twice then try to explain why you doubled the salt usage.


----------



## FISHERBOY (Aug 13, 2007)

Looks like it could take 1 V-box of salt, just depends on how heavy u want to go, but u must factor temp, snow type, sun shaded areas. We set our v-box at 1in at areas that get full sun, and 2 inches in shade areas.


----------



## CGM Inc. (Dec 15, 2008)

FISHERBOY;1476288 said:


> Looks like it could take 1 V-box of salt,.


We have a 5 yard capacity V-Box.......:laughing:
500 pounds at the most per app, 120-150$ is on the money.


----------



## Mick76 (Aug 2, 2009)

15-20 lbs per 1000 sf


----------



## Khowie644 (Aug 4, 2011)

I was going to go with 500lbs on average, little more, little less pending on the storm.


----------



## Fourbycb (Feb 12, 2009)

750 to 1000 pounds I do not think 500 pds would do 2/3rds and charge $150.00


----------

